# Need Remote Control Device Code for LG LCD TV



## msalvail

We just got an LG 37LC7D HD TV and there are no LG codes listed in the Dish Network Manual for my 622 receiver. I have searched these forums and also did a Google Search to no avail.

Anyone found one that works?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ssmith10pn

Use Zenith. It's the same thing.


----------



## msalvail

ssmith10pn said:


> Use Zenith. It's the same thing.


Thanks! I will give it a try tonight after work.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Panasonic may work as well.


----------



## Paul Secic

msalvail said:


> We just got an LG 37LC7D HD TV and there are no LG codes listed in the Dish Network Manual for my 622 receiver. I have searched these forums and also did a Google Search to no avail.
> 
> Anyone found one that works?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mary:

How much did you pay for your TV? That's the size I need because I have a small house. I'm figuring I'll buy one in December-Feb. Since I'm disabled and on Social Security I'm saving my pennies. It might have to wait until next year if anything in the house breaks down.


----------



## msalvail

Paul Secic said:


> Mary:
> 
> How much did you pay for your TV? That's the size I need because I have a small house. I'm figuring I'll buy one in December-Feb. Since I'm disabled and on Social Security I'm saving my pennies. It might have to wait until next year if anything in the house breaks down.


Paul,
It's pretty much $1399 everywhere right now. I got mine at Sears though because they have 18 month no interest financing right now. I have never had an LG and am amazed at the PQ. It looks just as good as our Samsung, truly.


----------



## msalvail

Mark Lamutt said:


> Panasonic may work as well.


Panasonic 008, 009, 010, 011, 012, 066, 074, 075

I tried all of those and none of them worked


----------



## msalvail

ssmith10pn said:


> Use Zenith. It's the same thing.


Zenith 001, 018

I tried those and neither worked.


----------



## finniganps

Call Dish for assistance...I bet they can find it!


----------



## msalvail

finniganps said:


> Call Dish for assistance...I bet they can find it!


I was about to call them and then decided to try one more...

*GOLDSTAR 156 did the trick!!!* :joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## Paul Secic

msalvail said:


> Paul,
> It's pretty much $1399 everywhere right now. I got mine at Sears though because they have 18 month no interest financing right now. I have never had an LG and am amazed at the PQ. It looks just as good as our Samsung, truly.


Sears is where I first got my Dish equipment from in 1999. I meant to get Directv, but I wasn't paying attention and ended up with Charlie and CO. Glad I did.


----------



## John79605

msalvail said:


> I was about to call them and then decided to try one more...
> 
> *GOLDSTAR 156 did the trick!!!* :joy: :joy: :joy:


The "G" in "LG" is Goldstar!


----------



## Paul Secic

msalvail said:


> We just got an LG 37LC7D HD TV and there are no LG codes listed in the Dish Network Manual for my 622 receiver. I have searched these forums and also did a Google Search to no avail.
> 
> Anyone found one that works?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Say I'm looking a thin flat remote that lights up and won't flip around on a music stand. Radio Shack has them. I have problems with the Dish remote flipping over. As you can see I type with a stick on my head. Would those work with Dish? My attendant's brother in law would have to program it.


----------



## Paul Secic

Paul Secic said:


> Say I'm looking a thin flat remote that lights up and won't flip around on a music stand. Radio Shack has them. I have problems with the Dish remote flipping over. As you can see I type with a stick on my head. Would those work with Dish? My attendant's brother in law would have to program it.


I wrote to Dish about this and they said only Dish remotes will only work with their receivers. Is this true?


----------



## ssmith10pn

John79605 said:


> The "G" in "LG" is Goldstar!


The "LG" is "Lucky Goldstar" 

Remember that junk?


----------



## huskerpat

Paul Secic said:


> I wrote to Dish about this and they said only Dish remotes will only work with their receivers. Is this true?


I'm using a Harmony remote with my dish receiver. no problems at all.


----------



## sansha

I just bought an LG tv 1080p 42" lcd,with 3 hdmi inputs and a pc input. I had a choice between toshiba with similar features and an LG, and after having had two toshiba PCS with class action suits against them and myriad problems on the last laptop and seeing all the positive reviews for the LG tv, decided on the LG. I hope I don't regret it, but I remember I purchased something "goldstar" before though I can't remember what, and it was trouble free. And the picture on the LG is pretty impressive. Sound is not bad either, better than my existing home theater system. OTOH, i did get a five year warranty.


----------



## dhageremtp

I use a Harmony Remote as well, no problems here.


----------



## msalvail

Paul Secic said:


> Sears is where I first got my Dish equipment from in 1999. I meant to get Directv, but I wasn't paying attention and ended up with Charlie and CO. Glad I did.


Paul,

Circuit City has it on for $140 less right now. On Sunday I took my receipt to Sears and they credited me that plus 10% since they have guaranteed price match for 30 days. My final price is now $1245.99 plus tax.


----------



## putabengali

huskerpat said:


> I'm using a Harmony remote with my dish receiver. no problems at all.


dish will only guarantee their remotes, most universals have at least some compatibilty but usually not full functionality... which certainly can cause problems down the line. You're safe with most learning remotes


----------



## Donp

putabengali said:


> dish will only guarantee their remotes, most universals have at least some compatibilty but usually not full functionality... which certainly can cause problems down the line. You're safe with most learning remotes


I use a Harmony 880 with my Dish 811 with no problems. The Harmony has picked up all the functions of the 811 remote. however with my Oppo DVD player I have to occaisionally pull out the Oppo remote to acess some of the non standard menues.


----------



## tappan

Thanx to the clue from John79605 above, I looked in the table for my DishPVR 721
under Goldstar TV's for a code for my LG 37LC2D. The first code listed is 505;
and it *works* at least for on/off, volume, and mute!!!!! Yay! (Can anyone
else confirm?)


----------



## wdillow

msalvail said:


> We just got an LG 37LC7D HD TV and there are no LG codes listed in the Dish Network Manual for my 622 receiver. I have searched these forums and also did a Google Search to no avail.
> 
> Anyone found one that works?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I purchased a Insignia ns-lcd26a and was trying to program it into my dish network remote, I finally called dish and GUESS WHAT. I was told to try 720, and it worked PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!


----------



## GravelChan

I recently bought a LG 42LC7D. I had a 622, last week upgraded to a 722. Code 773 seems to work best for me. On/Of, Volume, Input, Ch up/dn. I didn't see this code mentioned in any of the previous posts for this thread.


----------



## Dozoclown

Turn on the TV. Push and hold down the TV mode button on the Dish remote. When all mode lights come on release TV button. Then press the large red power button on the Dish remote. Now press the up arrow until the TV turns off (do this slowly otherwise you can overshoot the code). Then press the search button (#). The TV mode light will blink three times. If this does not find the code then there isn't one programmed into the remote for that TV.


----------



## flatus

Paul, 
if the receiver is in the same room, you should be able to find a universal remote without any problems (at least for the basic functions). Dish probably replied the way they did because some setups have the receive in another part of the house and need the UHF functionality.

I don't know if any of the new fancy learning remotes support UHF or not. probably not. 

If you are stuck with using a dish remote, you could Velcro it in place. They sell strips of Velcro that have tape on each side -- stick one side to the remote and the other to the table and it shouldn't move on you.


----------

